# its begun



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

the deconstruction process... will hopefully get rid of everything and sell the car by next month...


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

It's sad to see a fellow BlackB14 in such a way. James, I told you that your car was my initial motivation. Hell, you sold me my first modification (Nis-Knacks Chrome Grille). I'm definitely going to miss your car! You best keep your ass around though, dunno what this place would be without you (besides alot better, j/k) Oh, and I still have to hit up the yard to check for some hoods so we can move on with our "secret" transaction. _Good luck bro.._


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

well first I would recomend some taillights and a WASH lol....SAD to see them like this.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

ur not alone James.... my car will hopefully be sold soon too ....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

nice jimmy buffet hat


----------



## licklemanbklyn2g3 (Jan 15, 2004)

why r u gettin rid of it?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

why you takin all the parts off?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Read his post...he's selling it. He'll got a lot more by parting out and selling stock.


----------



## nismoracr (Sep 26, 2002)

wow its gotta suck having to take it all apart. I've had to do that to two cars do to money issues before.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

it non-sensical to sell a car that was in an accident with 17's, springs, SEL tails, halos, i/h/e and other things on it, I just want to get it back to stock to make a little more on it


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

that sucks bro, good luck with that. What kind of car are you getting after you seel the B14?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I think he said he wanted a golf diesel.
I like the Jolf convesions (just get jetta fenders, and a jetta hood. Then get jetta OEM HID from germany and an aftermarket bumper.)
It's probably really easy to do since all you have to get are the pieces from someone with a jetta who went aftermarket.

Seth


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

any mods on a volkswagen arent easy. trust me. replacing a tie rod and a control arm took 3 days, a motor support. not to mention a few bloody knuckles. the Jolf Conversions are nice but they are really like 2002 style. Now a days Dub enthusiasts are into 1.8T swaps and ect..


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah,
But a diesel head wouldn't let a 1.8T near his car.

Seth


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

hrmm, I havent seen this "jolf" but it sounds interesting...


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1274949

There they did a Golf front on a Jetta, and a Jetta front on a Golf.
Even if it is '2002' I still like the concept. Like as if putting JDM front on your acura intergra to make it a honda integra ever gets old.
I think VW should standardize the front for the two cars since they share drivetrains.
Of course they did on the 2005 models, however the golf now looks sweeter, whereas the jetta looks like a VW Echo.

Seth

P.S. What that ultimately means is any hood, fenders, bumper lights, for a Golf or Jetta in that generation will fit. So if you see a nice golf bumper but it doesn't exist for your jetta you can do the swap, and vice versa.

P.P.S. I think the jetta sedan looks better with the golf front, and the golf looks better with the jetta front. Only the jetta wagon needs the jetta front.


----------

